# Custom Gheenoe's plug and play decks.



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

I had the good fortune of having one of these bad boys installed on my Hi sider by the man himself...Pugar. It only took him about 45 minutes to install it on my boat. Talk about easy installation...wow. After it was installed we had one of the biggest Gheenoe'rs(Lil' Tate) get on top of it for awhile. No problem, it's very strong. After getting it home and showing it off to the neighbors. I decided it needed some paint. So after dodging rain storms all day I finally got it done. My conclusion is that this is one sweeet deck for those of you looking to up-grade your 'noe. I believe he can also make one for those Classics out there. I took some pics for yous to check out.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

those decks are sweet. my little cousin won one at the rally raffle. we installed it that day. pretty much the same set up as yours put we put a pedestal mount on it. i'll post some pics soon. i want one for my 13 now.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, that's a sweet deck! I didn't see them on the Custom G. site, how much do they go for and what did they charge for install? Do you know if they make a rear deck as well?


----------



## gheenoeit (Aug 20, 2008)

> Wow, that's a sweet deck! I didn't see them on the Custom G. site, how much do they go for and what did they charge for install? Do you know if they make a rear deck as well?


BIGGHEENOE Posted: Wed Oct 15, 2008 8:29 am     

Location: Custom Gheenoe Shop
*
 "$375, yes easy to install did cobra's at the raly in less than 50 min.with a cordless drill.the rear deck is comming soon,we have them for the classic also call for more details 321-269-9093"
Pugar *

This is what Pugar stated on CG site about it last week.
Gheenoeit


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont really know a lot about these but they fit the 15 highsiders right?


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes they do


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

and they are reffered to on the custom gheenoe website as false floors i take it?


----------

